# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Topless car wash

## Warhorse

1554454_730546796986941_6240411774719789327_n.jpg

----------

Karl (07-02-2014)

----------


## Coolwalker

Barf-Barf-Ralph!

----------


## Karl

> 1554454_730546796986941_6240411774719789327_n.jpg


I just squirted Coffee through my nose like a schoolkids milk after seeing that

----------


## teeceetx

When working in NYC, I ran out at lunch and got a topless haircut!  Sadly, they closed before the next visit came.

----------


## Trinnity

THIS is a topless carwash

LOLOL

----------


## teeceetx

Sadly, it appears to be in a foreign country, if ya look at the vehicle and it's license plate!

----------

